# Suche EPLAN-P8 Konstrukteure und/oder EPLAN Prof.-Lizenzen



## designer (25 September 2008)

Hallo,

aufgrund kurzfristiger Aufträge sind wir auf der Suche 
nach EPLAN-Konstrukteuren (EPLAN P8 aber auch EPLAN5).
Mitarbeit an Projekte/n bei uns im Haus (Bayern)

Desweiteren würden wir auch EPLAN-Dongles ausleihen
(bis Ende des Jahres - gegen Gebühr natürl.)

Gruß


----------



## TBM (18 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ist dies noch aktuell?

Danke und Gruß

Uwe


----------

